# Where do you hunt for rare seeds?



## Jeff1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello!

Was wondering where you guys go hunt for hard to find seeds (sold out, legendary strains that are no longer distributed, or simply small batch breeders packs...).

I was on FB groups for a while but got ripped off twice and decided to stop.
IG has been better but I got unlucky again recently... Hope it's not a trend on IG. 
Been using forums but it's hard to find what your after and I heard of people being ripped off too on some other forums.

Any other option you guys use???

Thanks


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2018)

nope


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2018)

Long time grower friends is where I reach out too.  and of coarse my own Bank


LMTSGA


----------



## Jeff1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just wanted to let y&#8217;all know that I completed trades and ordered a couple clones on that site called "strainly" in the above post, and everything went super smooth. kinda dope concept. actually surprised it didn't exist before when you think about it.

Thanks for your advices


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 27, 2018)

Some strains Im most interested in are.

Some of these are still listed by banks, but are in no way the same as they were in the 80s, and 90s, and most of these are hybrids

Chem91 VA
NL5
NL1
Black Domina
Sk1
Sk18
Haze
Nevils Haze
Skelly/Puck Hashplant...Nevils genetics
MassSuperSkunk
Original Weasel cut Sour Diesel
Sour Diesel IBLSduid Hashplant
Nepali Hashplant
Lebanese Hashplant
4 Way
79 Romulan cut
Willie Nelson/Monkey Paw


All of these are, or were available at the following companies, and seed banks.

The Nature Farm Genetics... Available at The Nature Farm Genetics

Dominion Seed Company...SeedsHereNow seed vendor... Look for the Sk1 x Skelly crosses.

Coastal Seed Company available at
SeedsHereNow
JamesBeanCompany

Swami Organic Seeds.... Instagram
GreatLakesGenetics.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 27, 2018)

That Haze and Black Domina are old school cannabis strains.  I have not seen just plain Haze in decades. The Black Domina came from Sensi Seeds I think.  I have a buddy who likes to grow that one for hash.  I find the taste of Black Domina does not appeal to me, but it sure can be potent.

The one strain that I really like that is exceptionally elusive is "Asian Fantasy".   I have smoked it, but have never been able to grow it.


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2018)

There was a Seed site that was kinda like eBay but I forget the name. Maybe SeedBay? I would have to look through my old posts and see if I posted about it. It was pretty cool. I got some awesome crosses from there. 
The best way to get rare beans and clones is to make friends and network. I am lucky enough to be friends with a bunch of cool cats who have access to some great Fire.


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah it was called SeedBay. Doesn't look like it is around anymore.
https://bestseedbank.com/seedbay/


----------



## umbra (Sep 27, 2018)

seedbay was the auction side of seedboutique. Gypsy Nirvana ran both sites and was involved in a huge bust in the UK.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jan 22, 2019)

I kind of got the feeling that Jeff1 was doing a bit of advertising more than anything. 
The only mention of "strainly" comes in his post, unless someone deleted their post.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2019)

Rare seeds ??
Unique up on em


----------



## KottonMouthKing (Aug 12, 2019)

Far corners of the world. China is where cannabis originated. So you can bet most Asian strains are gonna be pretty exotic or prehistoric looking.


----------



## Aksarben (Aug 13, 2019)

I have had great success with www.seedsman.com  who are out of Spain.  However, all my orders recently have been mailed to me from locations within the U.S.A.   You might browse their offerings to see what might be available as they have multiple seed banks besides their own offerings of  "Seedsman"


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 15, 2019)

I am a botanist and I have been doing some really heavy and dramatic experiments on my marijuana plants lately and using different methods to changing the plants genetics and by doing so most of my marijuana plants had changed its colors and also mutated with a very strong smell to. After that after altering there genetics and DNA the plant is growing really healthy and very strong!.

There are tons of safe methods to doing this DNA altercations but I wanna know what others would thing about a GMO DNA altered marijuana plants?

The plant pictured below is a Hawaiian Indica Mutant Hybrid #4456


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sorry if I posted off topic here just wanted to meet new people here and see if anyone had the same interests as me.

My other questions is has anyone here actually gotten there beans delivered to them or had them confiscated before??

Because I have been thinking about doing this by mail ordering beans online here but am a little hesitant on doing so because I don't know what to expect if I had gotten caught in the shipment of the beans?


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 25, 2019)

Ive been ordering seeds since they first started selling them in the early 80s.

Ive only had 3-4 orders confiscated, and nothing happens. the send a notice of confiscation, tell you that you can challenge the confiscation, and send $25 or something, and they will revue it.

Heres the deal.

YOU/ONE cannot be held responsible for what is sent to you in the mail, regardless if youre name is on the package, or not.

Your worst enemy could send you something, report it, and have you busted.

Aint happening.

BUT.

If you accept the package, THEN you can be held accountable. Unless you used a credit card, and they really have it out for you, nothings going to happen, though I would not have seeds sent to where I was doing anything.

Did you use Colchicine to mutate your plants?? If so, you know the 1st generation can cause cancer????

Only 2-3 out of a thousand will survive, and then they may be sterile.

Im not much for altering anything, especially chemically, because no studies have been doe to determine if its healthy, or not. Smoking anything is not good for your lungs, and to smoke something thats genetically altered, is not in my cards.

I think the only reason for this is because the genetics people have aint strong enough.

Im also not a fan of just breeding plants for high THC, and not taking into account Terpenes, CBD, THCV, CBN and Flavonoids. And a few other things.


----------



## pIxIe_pOp (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm new to this forum but just wanted to add that I have been buying seeds from seedsupreme.com for the last few years, for me they've always been great. Having a section for landrace strains and detailed descriptions on the genetics is really handy, although there is so much choice on the website that it can a while to choose! 

I'm very particular about getting authentic, genuine strains and every time I have ordered with them, the seeds have come in breeders packs. I think it was my last order when I wanted a strain that was out of stock, so I contacted customer service to find out if it was coming back and within 24 hours they had replied saying that it was now available.

https://www.seedsupreme.com/


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently got some beans I've been hunting for through GTA Seedbank. I was pretty impressed at the selection. It's huge.

I'm still laughing at that adorable Japanese maple seedling that our little "botanist" posted as mutated cannabis further up the thread What a maroon.... seedling. If anyone is interested, I have some extremely exotic two-tone green and burgundy superextramultiploid zygroholistic organobioassociative totally not photoshopped cannabis sprouts  growing on my lawn, pay no mind to the mature bronze Acer palmatum towering over them....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 26, 2019)

But he is a botanist, sa. And a scientist. Creating franken-cannabis. 120% THC,  54% CBD...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

Better break out the leaf blower...
Our botanist buddy has gone missing (and no tears were shed on that day). 
Think the gophers got him?


----------



## fellowsped (Sep 26, 2019)

Like what are the chances that someone with the knowledge of how to genetically mutate cannabis is also too dumb to be able to figure out the ins and outs of ordering seeds online?  Anyone?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Too bad he has left.  I was looking forward to being taught how to grow 15 pound buds on my plants like he said he does.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 26, 2019)

She will be back to science us soon enough.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

She blinded me with science.
By which I mean, I was forced to wash my eyeballs with bleach after the first two  [plagiarized] paragraphs. Oy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how much weight I will pull off this plant when I harvest it on October 15th like the seed pack said? All it had on it was "Acer palmatum for 2019 season 10/15/17." Has anyone smoked this strain? I heard it was fiyah.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 27, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Does anyone know how much weight I will pull off this plant when I harvest it on October 15th like the seed pack said? All it had on it was "Acer palmatum for 2019 season 10/15/17." Has anyone smoked this strain? I heard it was fiyah.


That looks like a nine poundah!


----------



## pIxIe_pOp (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you sure it is 'Acer Palmatum'? Acers are a type of Japanese maple tree, they have very similar leaves to cannabis, but are not related to cannabis so won't produce any bud.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 30, 2019)

Nailed it! Yup that is either a self pollinated a. palmatus or an A. Palmatus x rubrum. Not sure if they can hydridise. We'll find out in a couple years as it matures lol. That was a joke, and this thread became a train wreck a while back ; ) go up a bit and look at that pic of the cutting in rockwool, under LED,  with the odd possibly photoshopped lighting effects and tell me if you see it too... and my posts towards the end of p.1...


----------



## pIxIe_pOp (Oct 1, 2019)

Haha, yes I see it... I am a little slow at the best of times. I had read and seen all of it but the brain cogs were not functioning or connecting in any way apparently


----------



## TOA (Dec 17, 2019)

CannabisKidPot420 said:


> I am a botanist and I have been doing some really heavy and dramatic experiments on my marijuana plants lately and using different methods to changing the plants genetics and by doing so most of my marijuana plants had changed its colors and also mutated with a very strong smell to. After that after altering there genetics and DNA the plant is growing really healthy and very strong!.
> 
> There are tons of safe methods to doing this DNA altercations but I wanna know what others would thing about a GMO DNA altered marijuana plants?
> 
> ...


What did you name that strain?  Japanese maple?



Buddy’s been growing it for years and he can’t get it to bud.


----------

